# White butcher paper vs brown butcher paper



## dcecil

all I could find locally was white butcher paper.  I will be finishing off a Tri Tip today using butcher.  This was recommended in another post and I want to give it a shot.  Just wanting to make sure I’m not using the wrong stuff


----------



## 73saint

I’ve used both. The white works, but it’s not the same. The fibers in the peach paper are different.  Also, some white paper has a waxy side.  Make sure the kind you are using doesn’t have that wax.


----------



## normanaj

I've personally found no difference between the two except for what 73saint stated that some white has wax on one side.


----------



## dcecil

Thanks Saint, no wax on what I bought.  Is there a website anyone uses to purchase the peach paper your talking about


----------



## dcecil

normanaj said:


> I've personally found no difference between the two except for what 73saint stated that some white has wax on one side.


Thanks Normanaj, I’m seriously glad I got lucky and did not by the paper with wax.  I bought a roll that should be a life supply and I had to open to make sure no wax so I would have been stuck with it LOL


----------



## Mattyt7

I found it on amazon a few years back I think . . . Probably still have half a roll left ha ha!


----------



## 73saint

I got mine on eBay. The seller is burntendpaper. I got a grate clip for free, and still have some of the peach paper left. I have no complaints, and use it about 50% of the time when smoking brisket.


----------



## dcecil

73saint said:


> I got mine on eBay. The seller is burntendpaper. I got a grate clip for free, and still have peach paper. I have no complaints, and use it about 50% of the time when smoking brisket.


Thanks Saint.  I’ll look that up


----------



## 73saint

Yes sir!


----------



## dcecil

Mattyt7 said:


> I found it on amazon a few years back I think . . . Probably still have half a roll left ha ha!


Mattyt, I’m attempting your Tri Tip post as week speak.  I just watched the internal temp of the Tri Tip hit the temp where I normally would take it off.  Goes against everything I know about Tri Tip but here we go.  On to new uncharted territory


----------



## daveomak

click on the ad and read about it's properties...


----------



## dcecil

daveomak said:


> click on the ad and read about it's properties...


Thanks Dave, I appreciate the link


----------



## Braz

daveomak said:


> click on the ad and read about it's properties...



I bought this butcher paper from Amazon and am quite happy with it.


----------



## dcecil

Braz said:


> I bought this butcher paper from Amazon and am quite happy with it.


Thanks Braz, I appreciate he link


----------



## dwdunlap

Want to try wrapping with white butcher paper. I've called several markets, all willing to give me a piece but all call it "freezerpaper". Will that work?? Trying to smoke tomorrow. Like to try before buying a whole roll if your know what I mean. LOL


----------



## kit s

Ask them if is is waxed or non-waxed paper...you want non waxed. Both are called freezer paper, though waxed is a truer freezer paper (in my opinion), which is not what you want for your use.


----------



## 73saint

kit s said:


> Ask them if is is waxed or non-waxed paper...you want non waxed. Both are called freezer paper, though waxed is a truer freezer paper (in my opinion), which is not what you want for your use.


I agree with this.  I have always associated freezer paper with a waxed finish on one side.  That I would absolutely not use to wrap for cooking.  I've tried regular brown butcher paper and while it works, it's NOT THE SAME as peach paper.  The fibers are different, and I believe the peach paper is really what you want to look for when wrapping brisket.  I have the regular brown butcher paper as well, and while I have used it, it wasn't the same as the peach paper I use now.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

daveomak said:


> click on the ad and read about it's properties...


This

George


----------



## Bearcarver

dwdunlap said:


> Want to try wrapping with white butcher paper. I've called several markets, all willing to give me a piece but all call it "freezerpaper". Will that work?? Trying to smoke tomorrow. Like to try before buying a whole roll if your know what I mean. LOL




Freezer paper is a whole different horse.
That's what my parents used to wrap Meat up for the freezer, with masking tape. Before Vac Sealers.
It had two shiny sides.
Back in the 60s & before, if you got a deer processed, or some meat cut & wrapped by a Butcher, they wrapped it in Freezer paper.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Freezer paper = NO.... 
Butcher paper that is not USDA or FDA certified = NO...
Could be paper made in China from recycled paper..  Do you want to wrap your meat in recycled paper ??


----------



## 73saint

Bearcarver said:


> Freezer paper is a whole different horse.
> That's what my parents used to wrap Meat up for the freezer, with masking tape. Before Vac Sealers.
> It had two shiny sides.
> 
> Bear


Bear, don’t laugh...I still wrap all (or most) of my venison exactly how you described.  Freezer paper, freezer tape and magic marker. That’s with the vacmaster 350 in the house.  Maybe it’s just an old habit dying hard, but I still love to see a freezer full of well wrapped (I double wrap all my roasts and cuts) well marked deer meat in white paper!


----------



## Bearcarver

73saint said:


> Bear, don’t laugh...I still wrap all (or most) of my venison exactly how you described.  Freezer paper, freezer tape and magic marker. That’s with the vacmaster 350 in the house.  Maybe it’s just an old habit dying hard, but I still love to see a freezer full of well wrapped (I double wrap all my roasts and cuts) well marked deer meat in white paper!



I wouldn't laugh at that.
It worked for many many years, and if my parents were still around I guarantee they'd still be using that shiny white, easy to mark with a "Crayola Crayon" Freezer Paper.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

Thanks to all for the fast answers. Looks like foil tomorrow but I'll have to get some pink/peach ordered for future smokes. So grateful to SMF for the tips, answers and recipes!!


----------

